# Cerakote firearms finish



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I just got my slide back for my HK45C which I had "Cerakoted" in burnt bronze finish. Look's freakin' awesome! I brought it to Vang Comp Systems here in Arizona and received it within a week. The damn thing looks as if it were cast in bronze! Looks great, great service, great people. I'm having them do my S&W Model 642 which had about the crappiest factory finish I'd ever had. I think S&W used nail polish or cheap lacquer? It was literally flaking off, not just wearing off since the day I bought it. The burnt bronze frame should look real cool with the mirror polished stainless steel barrel and cylinder. I'm like a kid in a candy shop over these things. You can save yourself time and money by completely dis-assembling the firearm or component before getting it refinished.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks really nice.


----------

